# Refinishing a garage door with Sikkens Cetol 123 videos



## AustinPainter

Here are a couple of videos we made about refinishing a cedar garage door with Sikkens Cetol 123. The video editing is rough, but we made the videos, impromptu, unrehearsed, and all in one takes and it is our first attempt. let me know what you think. Thanks, Doug.

http://youtu.be/3brOi59yWyo

http://youtu.be/5Yl4gh4oCi0


----------



## TJ Paint

thanks for posting


----------



## AustinPainter

*Thank You*

Thanks, TJ - Doug


----------



## TJ Paint

I can tell you are a painter tried and true. Hearing you explain all the details. Cool to see the passion.


----------



## johnpaint

Looks good to me, but I think I would have used a little wood brightner to bring out the shine, but no it turned out fine. good jobbie.


----------



## AustinPainter

*Wood Brightener*

I hear you. What may not come across so well because of the impromptu and unrehearsed nature of the video is that these were doors that had the Cetol 123 system applied a year earlier, and we were referred by the door installer to check on them and do a maintenance treatment to get them looking good again. 

So our original intent was to to clean, lightly sand, and apply two coats of the Cetol 23 finish coats. Without actually stripping the doors, but maintaining the top coats.

But during cleaning, I noticed that some areas (5%) of the doors were down to bare wood, and so I decided to put all three coats of the Cetol system on to better protect the doors.

So, I agree with you, if our original intent was getting rid of the finishes and going back to bare wood, wood brightener would have made them look even better, but I wanted to use a milder cleaning solution for exactly that reason, as I think the wood brightener would have removed more of the original finishes.

But in hindsight also, we ended up putting all coats of the system on anyway, so yeah, wood brightener would have made a good addition.

Thanks, Doug


----------



## johnpaint

Yeah, I was wondering after I said that if that was the case. at least u did the job before there was mold growing behind the finish, a too much gray wood. Around here most people wait too long and then u have to end up stripping, or covering nice wood up with solid stain.


----------

